

Launched: Search engine for open-source mailing lists - jmitchell
http://markmail.org/
Cool new search engine that makes the content of open-source mailing lists actually findable.
======
texmex
Some good coverage at [http://ajaxian.com/archives/markmail-search-and-
analyze-emai...](http://ajaxian.com/archives/markmail-search-and-analyze-
email-traffic)

